

 NFC as a Service - Flomio. Thoughts? - auston
http://flomio.com/

======
lightblade
Very interesting. This might be a viable business in Asian countries where NFC
is pervalent. But the technology have not reached wide adoption here in North
America for this kind of business to be viable.

Its definitely worth watching.

------
delano
I didn't know what NFC meant. I couldn't find an answer on the site so I had
to search for it on Google (it stands for Near-Field Communication).

